# Longer blanks



## nsfr1206 (Mar 8, 2012)

Where can I buy rods or longer blanks to make kitless pens from?


----------



## Rich L (Mar 9, 2012)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/looking-acrylic-pen-blanks-over-5-inch-length-75750/


----------



## nsfr1206 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! Would help if I would use the search function eh?


----------



## 043Turning (Mar 9, 2012)

you can also get them from HERE


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 9, 2012)

043Turning said:


> you can also get them from HERE



I wish that was state side, it really irritates me that we can only buy the short blanks.  Those 5 to 6 inch blanks make for too much waste. Same goes for wood blanks, a 12 inch blank will get 2 normal pens and leave enough for a short blank.  The short blanks are only good for 2 pens.  A 18" or 24" long blank would even be better.


----------



## dow (Mar 10, 2012)

For acrylic look here:
Acrylic Pen Blanks

He's got 40" rods. Nice guy. Good to do business with. Prompt shipping (on regular stuff anyway. I haven't ordered any of the long rods from him yet, but plan on it in the near future.)


----------



## carpblaster (Mar 10, 2012)

I got 4 of those Long rods and there fater but  no waste on the length, can make pen and whistle holders,pillbottles,where berfore you have to put them together,the cut offs


----------



## nsfr1206 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 10, 2012)

How long are you needing them to be?


Scott


----------



## nsfr1206 (Mar 10, 2012)

Whatever I need for kitless. 7"?


----------



## guylaizure (Mar 10, 2012)

Landfilllumber can make worthless wood blanks to any size you need.That is who I get my blanks from.


----------

